# Government Benefits for German Nationals



## Tippaporn (1 mo ago)

What government benefits are there for retired German nationals returning to Germany after a lifetime of living abroad?

In other words, what governmental support or subsidies exists for Germans who have never worked in Germany but are at a retirement age and wish to return to live in Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Tippaporn said:


> What government benefits are there for retired German nationals returning to Germany after a lifetime of living abroad?
> 
> In other words, what governmental support or subsidies exists for Germans who have never worked in Germany but are at a retirement age and wish to return to live in Germany?


You´d only be eligible for means-tested benefits, which would in your case probably be "Grundsicherung im Alter" or its equivalent under the upcoming umbrella of "Bürgergeld".

Any assets or income from anywhere in the world and potentially also income/assets of your children (or parents) will be taken into consideration when determining whether you are eligible.









Die Grundsicherung für Bedürftige


Sie erhalten eine Rente wegen voller Erwerbsminderung oder eine Regelaltersrente und haben nicht genug für Ihren Lebensunterhalt? Beantragen Sie eine Grundsicherung.




www.deutsche-rentenversicherung.de


----------



## Tippaporn (1 mo ago)

ALKB said:


> You´d only be eligible for means-tested benefits, which would in your case probably be "Grundsicherung im Alter" or its equivalent under the upcoming umbrella of "Bürgergeld".
> 
> Any assets or income from anywhere in the world and potentially also income/assets of your children (or parents) will be taken into consideration when determining whether you are eligible.
> 
> ...


Thank you, ALKB.


----------

